# Fecal (and other) body odor



## hadenough123

*After a lot of pain and distress from this issue, I have finally decided to post here about my issue, hoping that I can help others and others can help me, by sharing insights on this issue.*

So the problem at hand : I smell of feces - this is the main problem, I only faintly remember having constipated diarrhea for a couple of days before it (I would pass loose stools but was constipated). My guess is that a few days before the diarrhea, I had red meat at a fast food shop, and may have caught some bug.

And then to make matters worse, when I consume dairy, a few hours later I would smell of sour milk/sick-vomit like smell. I could smell this coming from the pores on my arms, and not sure if its my skin in general. The faecal smell I have not been able to pinpoint as of yet, but I notice it more after sitting down for several hours.

I had a throat infection about 1 month before this, and even during this issue I still had lots of mucus from my mouth, but did not think this was the problem as I had it before.

*Things I have tried*

1 colon hydrotherapy - the person said I had lots of trapped gas and showed me some bubbles which were coming out, which the person said was candida (this treatment did not reduce/get rid of the smell although I don't know if 1 session is enough?) also said that my right side (near the liver) felt very hard, what does this mean? lots of impacted matter?

I have tried taking digestive enzymes (thinking it may be due to developing some sort of lactose intolerance?) - haven't noticed a difference

Tried probiotics (heard this had helped some people) - I haven't yet noticed much of a difference

Been taking glutamine recently, although too early to say anything, I have not seen a difference yet

Tried Apple cider vinegar - don't think it made a difference

Also tried chlorophyll, activated charcoal with no success unfortunately

*Verdict*

I am truly depressed from this issue that hasn't seemed to disappear.

I seem to think that the culprit is a bacterial infection - as both times this smell problem started, I had diarrhea around it, but then I have had diarrhea every now and then ( but then loads of people have diarrhea but no smell)

Oh and yes, I had I think some sort of fungus type thing on my feet around the time it happened (athletes foot possibly?) and I have heard lots of people mention candida/fungus in these forums

I am often scared of eating food because of this issue, and worried my limiting of dairy may cause me other problems, I would really like this problem resolved

I can't express how much I am grateful for this forum, and you guys' help


----------



## Guest

Hola! Hello! If your smell of feces becomes worse with diarrhea then check for sphincter, pelvic floor problems. I investigated a lot of what could provoke that kind of smell and the principal culprits are dysfunctions of pelvic floor, anus, or TMAU. Bacteria? You can have nuclear wastes in your intestines but nothing will come out if your anus and pelvic floor works fine.

About the rest i know little to nothing, sorry.


----------



## Candide

Hey hadenough123, it is good you shared your troubles on this forum!



> I could smell this coming from the pores on my arms, and not sure if its my skin in general. The faecal smell I have not been able to pinpoint as of yet, but I notice it more after sitting down for several hours.


When you notice the smell at home, undress and smell your clothes.


----------



## yellow11

Hi Had enough,

Very sorry to hear about your situation, unfortunately I'm in the same boat; I've had my fair share of "there's some smell of ###### in here" comments directed at me down through the years.
I agree with you 100% that it's probably a bacterial problem at heart .I noticed that you said you had a throat infection a little while before your smell problems started - just wondering did you have to go on a course of antibiotics for the infection? I've seen a few sufferers say thaat's how their odour started, after taking antibiotics.

Unfortunately I can't say I agree with you Mariano when you say that if your pelvic floor is ok you can't smell no matter what is going on inside. Like I have no expertise in this area so I don't want to sound as if I'm arrogantly dismissing what you say but when you think about it if your digestive system is generating large amounts of odourous compounds it seems to me inevitable that they have to get out somewhere whether it's from your behind in the form of gas, through your pores in the form of sweat or through your mouth.
I can't take dairy either without it causing me to smell really badly There was this old body odour forum which once did a poll asking the posters what foodstuffs caused them to smell the worse.It was dairy along with red meat which proved to be the two main culprits.
Interesting that you say you often get a vomit smell after consuming dairy, for me it's more fecal but I do get the vomit smell now and again though I can't say which foodstuff in particular is causing it.
I guess you are wise to be wary of going without dairy but there probably are supplements you can take to make up for any lost nutrients, perhaps you could go on a vegan forum and ask about it?
There are one or two tips that I'd like to share which could at least make some small improvement in your situation maybe.
Firstly have you ever thought about doing a tmau test or a small intestinal bacterial overgrowth (s.i.b.o.) test? Perhaps they could show up something.
Probiotics have definitely helped people but not all brands are effective. VSL 3 and symprove (I think symprove is only available in Britain and Ireland but I may well be wrong with that) are supposed to be the best ones. -

https://patient.info/blogs/sarah-says/2014/09/irritable-bowel-syndrome-and-probiotics-worth-a-shot

I know from my own experience though after you start taking them your smell will probably get a lot worse in the beginning anyway. That's why I never stayed on them for long but I probably should have. I remember I took vsl 3 first thing in the morning on an empty stomach like you are supposed to one day and bascially a very strong smell of ###### followed me around for the next few hours . I found it better to take them in the evening as long as I hadn't eaten anything in the previous two hours.
Hydrotherapy is an interesting one, I did read one sufferer who is clearly very well informed about our condition in general say how he found hydrotherapy quite useful but I've read elsewhere on the web people claim that hydrotherapy is a bit of a scam - https://www.livescience.com/48528-colon-cleansing-myths-busted.html
I think diet is a real key thing to get right if we are to get better. Unfortunately though it's no quick fix, I read one doctor say that you have to be on the right diet for at least three months if you want to fix your gut bacteria but it could take up to as long as a year with six months being the average.Of course the question is what is the right diet? That I do not know, all I know is that I have trouble with most foods though as I said dairy being the worst so I gave that up. A diet that is mainly based on vegetables is probably best for us excluding ones like broccoli and cabbage which have high sulfur content.
There mightn't be any fast solutions out there but with all the different things you're trying surely you have a good chance of finding the right combination that works for you sooner rather than later


----------



## Guest

Hi Yellow11, i read again my comment and i thank you, i expressed wrong, I did not want to be so "decisive", i´m just throwing my theories as a long therm patient, i´ll try to be more careful in the future. The situation of hadenough123 might be the one you explained, regards.


----------



## yellow11

Hey Mariano,

Thanks for getting back to me, there was no need to at all. Actually I think it's pretty impressive the way you are obviously open minded about what could be at the root of our problems. Like there's usually pretty heated arguments on here between those who look at issues like pelvic floor as the reason for our problems and those like me who focus on our gut bacteria. Who knows the reasons could vary from person to person. It's such a pity though there aren't any proper medical trials out there going on to provide us with some definitive answers 

If you don't mind me asking why do you think you have a pelvic floor problem? Sorry to hear that like me you have this dreadful condition for a long time now.


----------



## Guest

He, sometimes is easy to get involved into useless discussions and fights, smelling bad without having solutions deforms our natural personality and we are much more defensive and paranoid than we should.

I´ll make a synthesis, there is a lot that i´m skipping since is a lot to write and right now i´m so depressed that i´m barely writing this, but are the most crucial.

Symptoms: Protruding, weight, unconscious push sensation down there, pain, spotting, "spontaneous" bad smell from down there (strong enough to fill a room in a few minutes), gas incontinence, etc.

Official diagnosis (related to the incontinence, smell, etc): Internal rectal prolapse, pelvic descent grade III.

Treatments: i did a lot with few good results, at least for medium and long therms, surgeries: rectopexy and sigmoidectomy. That improved the transit (a lot, that was a big problem too) but did nothing with the smell, fixed the protruding sensation and spotting for a short time, then it came back. My surgeon said that everything was fine down there but my pelvic floor is weak, that i have to do exercises before another intervention. Many times i fooled myself into thinking "hey, this is working, i´m fantastic", nop, reality is reality.

Now i´m doing this and yes, it´s working and much better than the surgeries and other stuffs, but for me is hard to be constant, for now:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/325394-leaky-gas-knocked-out-my-whole-story/page-1

also remember that here are many of the related posts actualized minute by minute

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/forum/98-leaky-gas-lg-incontinence-odor/

Regards.


----------



## yellow11

Hey Mariano,

Thanks a million for your very informative reply. You really packed a lot of info in there.

Sorry to hear you are so depressed, afraid I'm the same, like when I see everyone go on with their regular lives I feel so envious. It's not like I'm asking for much just to be able to go around and do normal stuff and not smell of sh*t! It has got to be one of the weirdest, cruelest conditions out there.

Interesting my smell too can fill a very large room, on my very bad days it can be in a few seconds rather than minutes! Maybe you should consider doing a tmau test, a lot of tmau sufferes complain about how all enveloping their odour can be. I should say my tmau test came back negative.

I have to say though that I am extremely impressed by the way you have gone about tackling your problems, undergoing all those surgeries etc. Don't think most of the sufferers on here including myself could say they have gone to such lengths to try and find a cure, it's a great credit to you.


----------



## ♧Pandora☆

One of my wierd symptoms was that i use to smell of yeast on my arms, chest etc. It use to drive me mad. Smell was definitely coming from my skin.
When i then had sweat, that to would smell of yeast to.
I had food intolerance test so i knew what i could eat. I had over 20 intolerances.

I replaced each food for 1 with simular nutrients.

Digestive enzymes, certain diets to build up good bacteria etc can take at least 3 months on the right plan to heal digestive problems as it takes 3 months minimum for the body to run at cellular level.

I had leaky gut, so i had a plan to follow for over a year.

It included diet, certain supplements, exercise and hydro like in the link. (Not colon hydro)

https://www.gaia.com/article/detoxify-naturally-hydrotherapy

Also steps to look after my own good bacteria.

Some say that if 1 has leaky gut, that certain foods, toxins etc enter the blood stream and then when detoxification is blocked up, we eliminate toxins through our skin etc.

I had my lymphatic system tested and it was overloaded. I had leaky gut, low digestive enzymes, nutritional deficiencies. And more.
All these were addressed in my plan.


----------



## Why88

Hey everyone. I too am dealing with a similar issue, and would say it's been going off and on since i was in middle school. I went to talk to a doctor about it in HS, but she didn't smell anything at the time, and that was that. I felt like no one would believe me. So I've been hiding this for YEARS. 
It was always there, but not this bad. I never used to be able to smell anything for myself, but lately I have. It used to be people just saying "did you fart" etc. I wouldn't notice anything. It is mentally messing me up, and always has. Always worrying about if others can smell me or not when I couldnt. Or walking up stairs at school or wherever was always nerve wracking.

I am now 29, and I had our last child in Jan.
I've been having a pain in my left lower side since last year, and when I had an appointment with my doctor about it, she said I was full of crap...literally. I was backed up, and it was most likely colon pain. But it's funny how around that time is when this obvious smell all started. Could I have ruptured something, or maybe something is tangled up to back me up/cause the smell to be even worse....? 
She didn't seem to be bothered by it all. I was hoping for some type of ultrasound or whatever you call it just to make sure.
It seems like there are so many possibilities and test for them to run, I don't even know where to begin.

Anywho.....I know for sure that It's not me passing gas, or any leakage from my anus, and it isn't my clothes. It's almost like it's coming through my pores. I really think it is. And when I get nervous about it happening, it only makes it worse it seems.
What I smell is a fecal odor. I HATE it. It keeps me wondering all day, and keeps me up at night when it does happen in fears that my husband and others notice. 
I know if I can smell it that bad, others can too. It keeps me from wanting to be an intimate wife because I never know if it'll hit or not. And it happened last night. He kind of paused, took a deep breath, and moved onto our business. But I JUST KNOW he has to have smelled it since I was under a hot blanket. It happens when not covered at all too. Just walking around I can smell it.
I'm a very clean person. I shower 1-2 times a day. But once I shower, the smell will still be there after a few min. It is not every day that this smell happens, but I have noticed it's more after I've been backed up. Yesterday I noticed the smell had come back. I had 3 or 4 BMs as well which is not normal for me.
I'm currently pregnant right now, so that doesn't help either.
We don't eat the healthiest, and I'm thinking about cutting out red meats and start some sort of cleansing diet just to see if it helps. It'll be hard, but I'm so sick of this happening. Literally makes me feel sick. What's really sad is that every forum I've read about this on, no one has found an actual cure. I don't think my doctor would take me serious either since she knows I have anxiety. Who would you reccomend other then our family doctor?


----------



## Candide

Hey Why88.



> I am now 29, and I had our last child in Jan.
> I've been having a pain in my left lower side since last year, and when I had an appointment with my doctor about it, she said I was full of crap...literally. I was backed up, and it was most likely colon pain. But it's funny how around that time is when this obvious smell all started. Could I have ruptured something, or maybe something is tangled up to back me up/cause the smell to be even worse....?


Did the childbirth go well? Was there anything out of the ordinary?



> What I smell is a fecal odor. I HATE it. It keeps me wondering all day, and keeps me up at night when it does happen in fears that my husband and others notice.
> I know if I can smell it that bad, others can too. It keeps me from wanting to be an intimate wife because I never know if it'll hit or not. And it happened last night. He kind of paused, took a deep breath, and moved onto our business. But I JUST KNOW he has to have smelled it since I was under a hot blanket. It happens when not covered at all too. Just walking around I can smell it.


I advice you to ask your husband if he smells anything. I assume if you can get intimate with him, you should also be able to talk with him about this. It is for your sake but also for his and the baby.



> We don't eat the healthiest, and I'm thinking about cutting out red meats and start some sort of cleansing diet just to see if it helps. It'll be hard, but I'm so sick of this happening.


Eating a healthy diet is a good step forward, regardless of the situation. Especially if you're pregnant.



> What's really sad is that every forum I've read about this on, no one has found an actual cure. I don't think my doctor would take me serious either since she knows I have anxiety.


Some have found a cure. We all have different bodies and the subject is not easy to discuss with a doctor. Dealing with your anxiety may be the most important thing you can do along with the healthy diet. In the books I've read, it is often recommended to do deepbreathing and the like.



> Who would you reccomend other then our family doctor?


Regular doctors know a little about everything. I have read quite a lot of threads on here, but no one ever mentioned a doctor recommending them something that magically cured them.

Good luck with pregnancy.


----------



## Crist

Hey people, same problem here, have anyone tried Oregano Oil ? This can elimate bacteria, candida and parasites. if you see any improvement with this oil, you know the cause for the odor maybe.


----------



## Swaysb

Is anyone there? Any thoughts on this being a mental health issue?


----------

